# Vape Emergency!



## PeterHarris (3/10/14)

does anyone have a REO GRAND repair kit i can use, i will buy you a new one.

i basically need the positive pin connector and tube - i tried to fix a leaky issue and basically broke the threaded part of the positive pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

PeterHarris said:


> does anyone have a REO GRAND repair kit i can use, i will buy you a new one.
> 
> i basically need the positive pin connector and tube - i tried to fix a leaky issue and basically broke the threaded part of the positive pin




I have one for you bud.

It's at home in bedfordview though...

Will PM you now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (3/10/14)

thanks @Yiannaki 

we will meet tomorrow and your replacement is ordered from @Oupa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kevkev (3/10/14)

@Yiannaki I suggest you force @PeterHarris to make another Vape Video before handing him the REO Repair kit. A new video is long overdue!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

kevkev said:


> @Yiannaki I suggest you force @PeterHarris to make another Vape Video before handing him the REO Repair kit. A new video is long overdue!


The new video should be :Vaping socks in the cyclone


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

Great work Reonauts!
The most important with replacing those parts - the silicone gasket MUST go in first and it MUST go in on its own (not attached to the pin). It is somewhat difficult to get it in like that (wetting it helps a bit). If you put it in attached to the pin it tends to squash up on top of the hole, leading to leaking. Ask me, I know. Thereafter put in the wafer fin (paperish) gasket and the pin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The new video should be :Vaping socks in the cyclone


Vaping socks in the cyclone .... after installing a reo repair kit while mowing the lawn wearing said socks 

If anyone can do it @PeterHarris can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/10/14)

Yip... lube the gasket with some juice and it will go in easier. We are still talking about REOs right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (4/10/14)

My vape emergency turned into a mini vapemeet 












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/14)

@PeterHarris , @Gizmo , @HappyCamper , @Stroodlepuff , @Chef Guest , @Yiannaki , @Rowan Francis , Mrs Chef, Theo & Friend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (4/10/14)

Glad your reo is back to good health @PeterHarris


----------



## DoubleD (4/10/14)

hahaha that looks awesome


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

PeterHarris said:


> My vape emergency turned into a mini vapemeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so jealous - imagine that happening in Koringberg!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/10/14)

Andre said:


> I am so jealous - imagine that happening in Koringberg!



Lol it was actually good fun 

Must have been perfect timing with @Chef Guest and his lady popping by.

I think I traumatised @Rowan Francis when I messed up his alphabetical ordering of the vk juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol it was actually good fun
> 
> Must have been perfect timing with @Chef Guest and his lady popping by.
> 
> I think I traumatised @Rowan Francis when I messed up his alphabetical ordering of the vk juices


It was a great 30 mins! I think we should harass @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff more often!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

